# OCO - Oriel Communications



## pete152 (13 July 2004)

Gidday,
Only new here ,so I thought I would ask what people thought of OCO.
It seems by the research that it could be on a winner in China.
Peter


----------



## sagitar (13 July 2004)

*Re: OCO*

Hiya Pete,
Is this Haspete, just saying hi...OCO looks like a winner although a bit of patience is going to be the key to this one.  Generally, charting-wise it appears to be on an uptrend, but lets hope we get some good financial ann. coming up soon to move things on a little.

Interesting site this one, reminds very much of sharescene!

cheers,
Sag


----------



## pete152 (20 July 2004)

*Re: OCO*

Gidday mate,
Yes I think it should become a good stock but when is the question.
I agree it needs a good ann to help it along.Ahh well I am in it for the long run.
Peter


----------



## yogi-in-oz (11 July 2006)

Hi folks,

OCO astroanalysis, as requested ..... 

Looking at the adjusted chart, today's price action looked
quite negative, as the down day was accompanied by
high volume.

Will be looking for further negativity, around 24072006,
followed by a test of the June 2005 lows, around 4.2 cents(???)

Soon after, the first positive cycle comes into play,
around 02082006.

24072006 ..... negative and finance-related ???

02082006 ..... aggressive rally off lows, here ???

16-18082006 ..... 2 cycles and negative news???

30-31082006 ..... 2 cycles, with minor and positive news???


11-12092006 ..... positive cycle ..... finance-related???


After that, mid-September-to-mid-October is showing many
negative cycles. so be watching for a high in OCO, around
15092006 (???).

Late - October will see us looking for 3 more positive cycles ... 

More later.

have a great day

yogi


----------



## warney (31 July 2006)

up 56% today on the back of a microsoft deal being signed with OCO in china


----------



## imajica (31 July 2006)

ORIEL AWARDED ONLINE PAYMENT SERVICES CONTRACT WITH 
                       SONOPRESS AND MICROSOFT CHINA 



Melbourne, Australia, July 31, 2006 - BilltoBill Limited, a wholly owned subsidiary of 
Australian online payments solutions provider, Oriel Communications Limited (ASX: OCO) has 
entered into an agreement to supply payment services to Sonopress, a subsidiary of Arvato AG 
(a Bertelsmann company) and Microsoft in China. 

Microsoft has selected BilltoBill as its exclusive payment provider in China to work with 
Sonopress who is Microsoft's courseware distributor in China. BilltoBill will process local debit 
and credit cards and bank transfers from any bank in China as well as Visa and MasterCard. 

Oriel's CEO, Martijn Hovinga, said: "We are extremely excited that Microsoft, through 
Sonopress, has agreed to become a customer of BilltoBill. The software industry is a key 
strategic target for BilltoBill, and the ability to secure Microsoft as a client is testimony that our 
payment solution is well respected in China.   We anticipate this agreement will raise our profile 
enormously when targeting other prospective merchants across China."   

Over recent months, BilltoBill has increased personnel in Shanghai in the areas of customer 
support, account management, software development and system technical operations to meet 
the current and future requirements of customers such as Microsoft and Lenovo China. BilltoBill 
has also strengthened its sales force to actively promote the BilltoBill service to future 
customers.   

"China is a rapidly developing e-commerce hotspot with broadband connections recently hitting 
80 million. Oriel Communications through our subsidiary BilltoBill is well placed to tap into the 
subsequent demand for online payment services," said Mr Hovinga. 

Potential revenues from the Sonopress/Microsoft deal cannot be determined at this time, 
however BilltoBill Limited will disclose transaction volume performance once a sufficient period 
of processing has taken place via the BilltoBill payment service, and ultimately a prediction of 
future earnings.   

Testing and integration of the BilltoBill payment system with Sonopress has been completed 
and BilltoBill will commence processing transactions when advised by Sonopress and Microsoft.


----------



## warney (31 July 2006)

warney said:
			
		

> up 56% today on the back of a microsoft deal being signed with OCO in china



make that 100%


----------



## imajica (31 July 2006)

was a bit late buying in this morning at 7.6 cents. looks like it has a bit of steam left in it!

do you think it will run later on when the market realises the significance of the announcement?


----------



## warney (31 July 2006)

imajica said:
			
		

> was a bit late buying in this morning at 7.6 cents. looks like it has a bit of steam left in it!
> 
> do you think it will run later on when the market realises the significance of the announcement?



Revenue reports will be the key! With small market cap and the emergence of chinas middle class growth, OCO looks to be well positioned.


----------



## imajica (1 August 2006)

PAYMENT SERVICES AGREEMENT SIGNED   

                  WITH MAJOR CHINESE EXHIBITION CENTRE 

BilltoBill Limited has signed a Payment Services Agreement with Shanghai Exhibition 
Information Technology Inc. (EXPOTEC.), an information technology company that serves the 
exhibition industry. 

Shanghai Exhibition Information Technology Inc. (www.seit.com.cn/company/index_en.asp) has 
become one of the most influential, most advanced information technology exhibition 
companies in the China Exhibition Industry. Their service is matched with the best in the world, 
with expertise in marketing research, promotion on exhibitions, visitor organization, events 
arrangement, and onsite service making EXPOTEC the number one choice for so many 
national and international organizations exhibiting in Shanghai. 

BilltoBill has commenced integration of the BilltoBill payment system with the EXPOTEC 
website, with the first payment system to be used for a forthcoming event in August 2006. 

Potential revenues from this relationship cannot be determined at this time, however BilltoBill 
Limited will disclose transaction volume performance once a sufficient period of processing has 
taken place via the BilltoBill payment service, and ultimately a prediction of future earnings.   



the contracts keep on coming!!!!!!!


----------



## imajica (3 August 2006)

another impending contract - MOU signed with major Chinese airline

market is definitely interested - 1.2 million bid at  8 cents


nice


----------



## the bard (10 August 2006)

Hi Yogi, 

What is a "cycle" in your post for the technical breakdown that you posted? Is it a week?

Thanks


----------



## the bard (13 August 2006)

So the trading halt at the moment has to do with a private placement of 34 million shares at 5.5c of which 70% has already been filled. I was sent an email from Oriel re this on Sat the 12th and the application closes on the 14th of Aug. Not much time to get it together if you were interested. And there will be another 34 million shares on the market to help dilute earnings. NOT HAPPY JAN !!!!


----------



## lrf (4 March 2007)

*Oriel Communications*

ASX listed company, Oriel Communications, code OCO, seems to be at that point in its history, where there could be a quite dramatic reversal in its cash-flow position very soon. Over the last year or so, Oriel has signed contracts with the likes of Singapore Airlines, Microsoft in China, a major Chines travel agency, the biggest bank in China, etc, for its "Bill-to-Bill" funds transfer system. On top of these achievements, its has won a significant award in China which recognises the quality, reliability, and security from fraud for the service. The revenue resulting from these contracts has only just begun to flow through, with the months of January and February showing a marked improvement, and much more to follow over the next 12 months.


----------



## S_Hug (3 May 2007)

Hi 
This stock was up around 40% yesterday following this announcement.  I bought in yesterday and this morning they're down from .051 to .049 (-4%).  I'm a real beginner when it comes to trading and generally make more losses than gains.  But I'd be keen to hear what others think about the stock if you have the time to respond....thanks 

ORIEL COMMUNICATIONS MAY 2007 MARKET UPDATE BILLTOBILL PAYMENT SOLUTIONS CHINA Key Points ·BILLTOBILL EXCEEDS EXPECTED GROWTH IN GROSS REVENUES ·DRAGONAIR COMMENCES `LIVE ` TRANSACTIONS ·EXCITING NEW PRODUCT EXTENSION APPEALS TO CHINESE CULTURE 

Melbourne, 2nd May 2007. The Directors of Oriel Communications Ltd. ("Oriel") advise that 
BilltoBill continues to generate rapid growth in gross revenues. 

BilltoBill's gross revenues in April 2007 more than doubled those achieved in March 2007. For 
the remainder of the 2007 calendar year, BilltoBill conservatively estimates an average month to 
month growth rate of gross revenues of between 28% and 38%. 

Over the calendar year 2007, this would result in total gross revenues of between 30 and 46 
million RMB from its business to consumer payment service only. 

BilltoBill is also pleased to announce that Dragonair, a full subsidiary of Cathay Pacific Airways, 
has commenced `live' transaction processing through the BilltoBill service. Quoting from their 
press announcement dated April 17th, "Dragonair has revamped its website 
(www.dragonair.com) with a new look and additional online services for customers, and now 
offers online booking for the first time. The online booking services are available for flights 
departing from four destinations * Hong Kong; Beijing, Shanghai, and Xiamen * with more to be 
added later." 

BilltoBill is currently processing debit and credit card transactions for Dragonair flights from 
cities in mainland China.
In addition, BilltoBill has completed the development of a `hosted call centre service' that will 
soon be launched into the China market. This service will allow existing and new merchants to 
sell products and services through their call centres. Their call centre agents can enter 
transaction and card information online in an application hosted by BilltoBill. In addition to its 
transaction charges, BilltoBill will also invoice development and ongoing hosting fees. Sales 
through the call centre appeals to the cultural needs of many Chinese to establish personal 
contact when making a purchase. 
Oriel's Chief Executive Officer, Martijn Hovinga, commented today: "We have quietly and 
consistently built the fundamentals of our payment service. I am excited to see substantial and 
ongoing progress."


----------



## Santob (18 June 2007)

Voluntary suspension from trading today on the back some news about offers? ASX LINK

And bids up at $0.155


----------



## the bard (19 June 2007)

Hi Santob,

Yes, there are interesting times ahead for this one. Love to know who is interested in taking a stake. Hope Oriel dont give it away by giving them a cheap price and small share holders deal with mors share hitting the market due to issue of shares to this new holder. I dont know what is happening, only thinking about all scenarios? Lets hope that things move alonf swiftly


----------



## Santob (20 June 2007)

I do hold some of OCO - some news would be nice - at least an indicative price if the business is being taken over.


----------



## b4subi05 (20 June 2007)

Yeah, its interesting, done some investigation and can't find anything that might lend a hint. Anyone know when an announcement would be expected?


----------



## Santob (21 June 2007)

Well the answer was announced today. Takeover by FCB and conversion into an investment company..wonder how the market will react.


----------

